# Adelaide Metro Saturday 8/2/14



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Thinking of hitting the metro waters tomorrow for the first time in 1 1/2 years, anyone heading out that wants company? Or anyone got any tips where the fish (not the sharks) are biting? Would be the first time I might wet the Outback in the local drink.


----------

